# Collecting Welfare on Saturdays



## RyeRock (24 Sep 2010)

Hi Guys,

I am in receipt of the dole but next week I am away but I will either be back Friday or Saturday.

I know my post office opens on Saturday mornings until lunch so does anybody know if I can collect my payment on Sat?

Thanks


----------



## Maynooth (24 Sep 2010)

You will have to tell the social welfare office that you are taking part of your two week holiday allowance.


----------



## RyeRock (27 Sep 2010)

Well I'm not actually taking a holiday (I absolutely cannot afford one!). I will be in another part of the country to where my home is (work search related) so I just cant collect at my local post office so can I collect on Saturday instead?


----------



## Papercut (27 Sep 2010)

Jobseeker's payments are usually available to collect in your Post Office until the Tuesday of the week after your payment day, so you should be ok to collect on Friday or Saturday..

You could always ring/visit your Post Office & check, for your own peace of mind.


----------

